# Flapper hairstyles in the Roaring 20's



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2007)

This Saturday is Halloween Theme Day at my counter. This year, we all decided to represent a decade, from the 1920's to the 1990's. 
Well, I'm going to be the flapper. My costume is ready: I have the big feather headband, and boah, with the fishnets, and the swingy dress. 

The only problem is the hair. I have fine, wavy to curly hair.
 I am soo not talented in creating finger waves. The bob (which I have), and the finger waves we're the two hairstyles that dominated the Roaring 20's. 
How do I get my hair to look like this:

http://www.costumewigsdirect.com/ima...er_wig20fl.jpg

A big feathered headband will be going over my hair, which will also hide 1/2 my head. This is going to be hard to describe but along with finger waves, and bobs, flappers would stick ringlets of hair on their forehead (think Betty Boop), creating ringlet motifs on their skin. How do I do this? I figure I'm going to need alot of gel and hairspray. Do I simply take a strand of hair, create a ring, and hairspray it onto my forehead? 
Here is a picture, to illustrate what I am trying to 
describe:
http://images.jupiterimages.com/comm...5/23133525.jpg


Thanks in advance! Tips and techniques are greatly appreciated! It's a hairstyle that I've always loved, it would be great if I knew how to recreate it, considering my hairstyling skills are laughable.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 25, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I think there is a thread buried somewhere in this forum that has a link to a site with how-to's on retro hair styles. You might want to try searching, I seem to recall that there was a tutorial link for finger waves. HTH!


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

Fingerwaves whether with straight or curly hair is still difficult IMO. I came across this as I was looking for hair tutorials for a 1940s look I'm trying to do. Here is a couple links I had saved on fingerwaves:
http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/f...ngerwaves.html

http://community.livejournal.com/diy...56.html#cutid1

I hope it helps. Good luck! (I know I'll need help on my rolls =P)


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry I didn't notice the second part of your question until later. I think that you shouldn't worry too much with the curl. To get those waves you make tons of small curls to begin with and the wave comes from brushing it out (i think) so keep a small section instead and hairspray it to maintain it's shape instead of brushing through with the rest of the head. I could be wrong, but that's how it seemed to me


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2007)

How do I stick the curls on my forehead? They don't seem to be in movement, they seem very stiff.


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

This would just be a guess but after you hairspray, the curl is kinda sticky, so just hold it against your forehead until it hardens there? Looking at your picture of what you wanted, that curl looks pretty plastered against her forehead


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe you can do a fat pincurl in the front or just a small barrel curling iron for your curl?
Here's the pincurl tut: http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/p.../pincurls.html


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

during my test run of the curls i used a curling iron to make the curl and pinned it down (semi pincurl) after like 10 min and I took it out (i only used gel) it came out in a ringlet. then i guess you can take hairspray to fix it in the position you want. Oh yeah, one of the keys for me when I curled with the iron was to spiral out the curl instead of pulling the iron straight out (if that makes sense).


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 25, 2007)

Can't help you on the fingerwaves but I think either a strong hair gel or Knox Gelatin would help you keep the ones on your forehead stay stuck.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for your responses everyone! I will have to test drive everything tonight. I know I'm going to screw it up Saturday Morning, and just wear my hair into a bob! Damn, they really knew what they were doing back then.


----------



## meiming (Oct 29, 2007)

How did your hair turn out?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 29, 2007)

I ended up wearing it curly, since the feathered bandana was going over it, and so my hair wasn't really going to show. I did however use alot of gel and hairspray to stick rings of hair on my face. The event was awesome and everyone looked amazing and true to the period they represented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you all once again for your suggestions. I'm not talented in creating fingerwaves yet, however I've mastered the ring of hair on the forehead!


----------

